# Temperatura mínima em Viseu.



## dahon (1 Fev 2012 às 11:30)

Boas.

Tenho reparado que a temperatura mínima prevista pelo IM para Viseu tem sido bastante mais alta do que a registada na EMA Viseu/Cidade, no entanto se comparar com a temperatura registada na EMA Viseu(Aeródromo) já se aproxima.

Agora pergunto:

Quando o IM faz a previsão de temperaturas, por exemplo para Viseu, é para a cidade ou para a localização onde se encontra a estação meteorologia?


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 12:27)

dahon disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Tenho reparado que a temperatura mínima prevista pelo IM para Viseu tem sido bastante mais alta do que a registada na EMA Viseu/Cidade, no entanto se comparar com a temperatura registada na EMA Viseu(Aeródromo) já se aproxima.
> 
> ...



É tendo em conta os valores da estação meteorológica.
Da mesma forma que para Portalegre, as elevadíssimas temperaturas mínimas nas noites quentes de verão, são previsões para a região onde se encontra a a EMA e não da EMA(cidade), que acaba por registar valores inferiores.
E o que se passa com Viseu, acontece por exemplo em Vila Real.

E a razão parece-me simples.
Viseu (aeródromo), Vila Real (aeródromo) e Portalegre, são estações que têm séries de registos já bastante longas. Portanto, as previsões são feitas tendo em conta o comportamento típico das temperaturas nessas estações, fase às cartas de previsão.
Nas estações novas, será preciso primeiro conhecer o "clima" desse lugar para depois se puderem fazer previsões mais acertadas.


----------



## dahon (2 Fev 2012 às 13:28)

AnDré disse:


> É tendo em conta os valores da estação meteorológica.
> Da mesma forma que para Portalegre, as elevadíssimas temperaturas mínimas nas noites quentes de verão, são previsões para a região onde se encontra a a EMA e não da EMA(cidade), que acaba por registar valores inferiores.
> E o que se passa com Viseu, acontece por exemplo em Vila Real.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela explicação, agora já esclarecido posso expectar que no próximo fim-de-semana se ocorrer inversão térmica a mínima na EMA da cidade pode ser inferior à mínima prevista pelo IM.


----------

